# Samsung confirms a smartwatch is in the works



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot on the heels of speculation that Apple is developing a smartwatch, Samsung confirmed reports that it too is preparing a connected wristwatch, probably under the Galaxy brand.

Weve been preparing the watch product for so long, Lee Young Hee, executive VP of Samsungs mobile business, told Bloomberg during an interview in Seoul. We are working very hard to get ready for it. We are preparing products for the future, and the watch is definitely one of them, he added.

The Samsung executive was coy about giving out details on the upcoming smartwatch functionality, including how much it would cost or when it will be available to buy. However, a source with direct knowledge quoted by Reuters claims the smart wristwatch will perform many tasks of a smartphone.

Read More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've yet to see a smart watch that I actually like... but I will be keeping my eyes out for this one just in case!


----------

